# Serielle Schnittstelle mit VB ansteuern?



## brotkrumpasopp (14. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe gehört man könnte mit VB die serielle Schnittstelle ansteuern. Stimmt das? Wenn ja, welche DLL ist dafür zustandig? (Es wäre nett, mir auch die Deklarationen der Fuktionen mitzuteilen.) Ich möchte vorerst nur ein (oder zwei) Bit/s wechseln um ein Relais anzusteuern o.ä.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus....

Flo


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. Dezember 2003)

Servus!

http://www.activevb.de/tutorials/tut_com/com.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## brotkrumpasopp (14. Dezember 2003)

Moin,
Danke, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen, das Tut von ActiveVB ist sehr gut...

Flo


----------



## AlBundy (14. Dezember 2003)

*DLL brauchst Du nicht*

Hi Flo

Meines Wissens brauchst Du keine spezielle DLL. Was Du brauchst ist das Zusatzsteuerelement MSCOMM32.OCX. Dieses findest Du im Menü Projekt - Komponnenten unter der Bezeichnung "Microsoft Comm Control 5.0". Einfach ein Häckchen davor setzen und speichern. In der Werkzeugleiste wirst Du nun ein neues Symbol finden.
Gute Beispiele zu MSComm findest Du in der MSDN.
Wenn noch etwas unklar ist, dann meld' Dich einfach wieder. Willst Du ein- oder auslesen?
Ich werde bald möglichst antworten, bin leider stark mit Arbeit eindgedeckt, es könnte also ein paar Tage dauern, bis Du dann von mir Antwort kriegst.

Grüsse
Al


----------



## brotkrumpasopp (14. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Al,
Vielen Dank für Deinen Tip, Das ist ja äusserst praktisch, das es dafür schon ein Steuerelememt gibt, dann muss ich nicht mit DLLs arbeiten ;-).
Ich war beim MSDN, dort habe ich jedoch nicht allzu viel darüber gefunden (bin ich zu blöd um eine Suchmaschine zu benutzen). Ich schau mal auf einschlägigen VB-Seiten nach Tutorials über dieses Steuerelement nach; Jetzt weiß ich ja wie es heisst.
Trotzdem nochmals Dankeschön,
Flo


----------



## brotkrumpasopp (14. Dezember 2003)

N'Abend zusammen,
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich euch alle nerve, aber ich hab mir mal diverse Tutorials durchgelesen und da wird alles nur ziemlich komplitziert erklärt: Wie man Modems ansteuert etc. Ich möchte einfach an einem Pin im Bezug auf die Masse eine  Spannung anlegen, oder auch nicht (sozusagen ein Ein/Ausschalter). Ich dachte das wäre noch relativ einfach, aber so wie das mittlerweile aussieht ist es das doch nicht so ganz....
Wie kann ich das ganze ohne irgendwelche Datenübertragungsraten und Paritätsbits anstellen?
Danke schon mal...
Flo


----------



## aXel6644 (25. Dezember 2004)

Ich hab auch schon gegoogelt, aber nichts dazu gefunden.  Ich möchte genau das gleiche machen, nämlich einfach nur an einem oder mehreren pins ein spannung anlegen, z.b für nen Transistor

Wäre toll wenn ihr was dazu schreiben könntet


----------



## Dukedolphin (12. Januar 2005)

Hab ich gefunden!
http://www.the-starbearer.de/Praxis/ElektronikamPC/RS232/portdll.htm
Leider können so nur 3 bits direkt gesteuert werden, aber mir reichts.
Ich will eh nur 2 Relais schalten können.

Gruß und viel Spaß
><Duke>


----------



## aXel6644 (13. Januar 2005)

herzlichen dank


----------



## Dukedolphin (13. Januar 2005)

Gern geschehn,
da ich zu den Menschen gehöre die sonst nur Fragen stellen
tut es richtig gut auch mal jemanden zu helfen.
Hab genau das prob gesucht und bin auf dieses Forum gestossen.
Kurz darauf die Lösung gefunden und da musste ich ja...

Viel Spaß beim basteln und Programmieren

PS:Signatur? watt datt?


----------



## Der Koerper (23. Juli 2009)

Der Link ist leider ungültig und ich finde auch mit Google leider nichts brauchbares.

Ich will nur 2 Pins nach "An/Aus" abfragen. Das muss doch mit VB möglich sein?!
Danke schonmal


----------

